# Cost of living in Sydney



## ps2931 (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi

I am an Indian IT professional living in Delhi/NCR. Recently my company offered me an opportunity to relocate to their Sydney office.

Now I am still thinking of it as I am not sure how much do I need to live a good life in Sydney.

So can any one help me to figure out how much a person with wife and a 4 year kid would require.

A bit about myself: I am a 34 year old guy and live in a metro city. My current CTC is 15 lacks per annum. My kid studies in a reputed international school of Delhi/NCR and I live in a rental 3 BHK house. I seldom go out for eating and like to be at home. I am non-vegetarian and I do drink on weekends (Ok on workdays as well but not very often  )

I don't like crowded places and thinking of living in a nearby suburb considering it should have basic amenities such as grocery shops, school, hospital and train/bus connectivity. A 45-60 minute travel to office would not hurt me. 

So considering my habits and living style how much should I ask my employer? What's the standard package of an IT guy in Sydney with 10 year of experience in management.

Thanks,


----------



## cmlit90 (Apr 24, 2017)

You should at least be asking AUD100K +


----------

